# Problem mit Ulead VIdeo Studio 5



## vanHalen (24. November 2003)

Ich verwende Ulead Video Studio 5 zum schneiden von meinen Videos. Wenn ich
einzelne Teile vom Video aber rendere ist der sound danach total verzerrt .  Wenn der original sound vorher schon leicht übersteuert war ist es am schlimmsten. Auf dem Rechner (1Ghz Athlon, 384 MB RAM, 80 Gig HD) läuft Win ME. DIe Via 4in1 Treiber sind installiert (laut anderen boards eine Fehlerquelle) . Außerdem interessiert es mich ob es bei Video Studio eine Art Smart Play gibt, also das gesamte video ohne erneutes rendern direkt auf dv zu spielen.
danke schon mal im vorraus

vanHalen


----------



## goela (28. November 2003)

Leider kann ich Dir nicht genau sagen, woran es liegen könnte. Hatte mal so ein ähnliches Problem! Hab dann die Frequenz von 48000Hz auf 44100Hz reduziert, dann war die Verzerrung weg!


----------



## Bypass41 (28. November 2003)

Mahlzeit,

komisch. Die Standardeinstellung der Cam sollte 16bit sein, also 48000Hz. Ich hatte mal Probleme als ich die Audioeinstellung der Cam auf 12Bit hatte. Ich kenne UVS 5 nicht aber checke mal die Audioeinstellungen. Standard DV-Audio ist 48000Hz.


----------

